# ارقام تليفونات وعناوين شركات البترول والتعدين



## drilling engineer (18 يوليو 2011)

ده يا جماعة فولدر فيه أرقام تلفونات وفاكسات وإيميلات شركات بترول ..ومواقع توظيف .. بتمنى يفيد الناس وخاصة الخريجين .. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?a8c1​gp55tg615ta

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## drilling engineer (28 يوليو 2011)

وإياك أخى الكريم ..


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير
والله ريحتني


----------



## drilling engineer (23 أغسطس 2011)

أى خدمات أخى
نورت


----------



## engkim0 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو منك ان تعيد رفع الرابط لانه لم يعد يعمل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصعيدي المشاغب (4 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## طارق البخاري (5 فبراير 2015)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

يرجى التأكد من صلاحبة الرابط


----------



## عثمان خليل (28 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

